# Recovery is a choice



## d1221 (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I just wanted to share this portion of my daily email from divorcecare.com:

You may not have had a choice in your losses, but you do have a choice in your recovery. You can choose what attitude you will have about your experiences. There are two basic attitudes to choose from. The first is one of bitterness and defeat—emotions that can stay with you for the rest of your life. The second attitude is one where you choose to work through your feelings and learn how to be a better person and what steps you should take to get there. 

Which attitude will you choose? Bitterness and defeat, or working through your problems and learning from them?


----------

